# Anmeldung Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon bleibt bis 31.03. geöffnet!!



## skyder (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

obwohl unser Agentur nicht Veranstalter des Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon ist, ich persönlich aber ehrenamtlich dort seit Jahren im Organisationskomitee u.a. zuständig für die Presse u. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätig bin, kann ich heute folgende - kurzfristige - Entscheidung mitteilen:

Aufgrund des enormen Ansturms von Meldungen und - m.u. berechtigten Unmutes zum Meldeverfahren hat sich das OK in einer Blitz-Sitzung entschlossen, die Anmeldungen schnellstmöglich (wird wohl morgen im laufe des Tages soweit sein) erneut zu öffnen und alle Meldungen die bis 31.03. eingegangen und bezahlt sind zu berücksichtigen. 

Also bitte die ehrenamtlichen Jungs und Mädels nicht steinigen; Sie reagieren schnell und unbürokratisch.  

Gruß Skyder

PS: Übrigens: Die ideale Vorbereitung zum Marathon; der Hobby-Kurzmarathon am 19.05.2007 über 23 oder 46 km im Rahmen der GONSO-Albstadt-MTB-Classic bzw. inter. MTB Bundesliga am 20.05. Infos unter www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Februar 2007)

großes Lob    

heißt das daß es zusätzliche Startplätze gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle (1. Februar 2007)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> großes Lob
> 
> heißt das daß es zusätzliche Startplätze gibt



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## biking_willi (1. Februar 2007)

Wenn dem wirklich so ist muß ich meinen Hut vor dem Veranstalter ziehen denn er hat super reagiert.
Auf die ehrenamtlichen Helfer war ,glaube ich, aber auch niemand wirklich sauer denn die entscheidungen treffen ja andere.


----------



## just72 (1. Februar 2007)

... die einzig vernünftige Entscheidung! Wenn man sich bis Ende März anmelden kann, dann gibt es ja kein Teilnehmerlimit mehr! Wird dann in 2 Gruppen gestartet?


----------



## roba (1. Februar 2007)

just72 schrieb:


> ... die einzig vernünftige Entscheidung! Wenn man sich bis Ende März anmelden kann, dann gibt es ja kein Teilnehmerlimit mehr! Wird dann in 2 Gruppen gestartet?




Das Teilnehmerlimit wird hundertpro bestehen bleiben. Es wird wahrscheinlich wieder so gehandhabt wie immer: wer zuerst bezahlt hat seinen Platz sicher. Wenn das Limit voll ist haben die Pech gehabt die noch nicht bezahlt haben
Und das ist in Ordnung so


----------



## just72 (1. Februar 2007)

... es gibt aber schon rund 1700 Teilnehmer, die bereits bezahlt haben (bereits im Dezember bei der vorgezogenen Anmeldung waren's ca. 1500 Leute) und heute waren's auch nochmal 200 bei der eigentlichen offiziellen Anmeldung ...


----------



## Marathonmann (1. Februar 2007)

just72 schrieb:


> ... es gibt aber schon rund 1700 Teilnehmer, die bereits bezahlt haben (bereits im Dezember bei der vorgezogenen Anmeldung waren's ca. 1500 Leute) und heute waren's auch nochmal 200 bei der eigentlichen offiziellen Anmeldung ...



Du weisst ja ganz schön genau bescheid...


----------



## skyder (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

damit das Ganze kurz geklärt ist: 

Das Teilnehmerlimit ist somit aufgehoben! Wer sich bis 31.03.07 anmeldet und bezahlt ist dabei - basta und amen!

Wie wir die - sicherlich - wesentlich größere - Teilnehmerzahl, letzendlich bewältigen (Startblöcke oder nicht ect...) - steht nach dieser kurzfristigen Entscheidung verständlicherweise noch nicht fest.  

Aber ich bin mir sicher, wir werden eine Lösung finden! 

Gruß


----------



## bersti (2. Februar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Das Teilnehmerlimit ist somit aufgehoben! Wer sich bis 31.03.07 anmeldet und bezahlt ist dabei - basta und amen!



Also "Hut ab" und echter Respekt vor soviel Organisationsmut. Wird sicherlich ne ganz neue Erfahrung für alle werden, die Albstadt schon aus den vergangenen Jahren kennen. Mit einem 1700 starken Teilnehmerfeld war das Ganze doch schon ziemlich ausgereizt, wenn man den Start aus der Innenstadt und die Rush-Hour der ersten folgenden KM bedenkt.
Wird sicherlich spannend.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

Und ab wann ist die Anmeldung wieder freigeschalten ??
Ein sehr feiner Zug der ABM-Orga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (2. Februar 2007)

Die Firma 95 grad war superschnell, ab sofort ist die Anmeldung wieder  unter www.albstadtbikemarathon.de wieder geöffnet.

Gruß


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Februar 2007)

Super!!  

Na, das gibt ja dann mal ein Riesenspekakel mit sicher 3000-4000 Teilnehmern  . Wenn das mal keine Platzprobleme im eh schon verwinkelten Albstadt gibt 
Witzig, wer dann von ganz hinten startet, wird bei der Zahl sicher erst über die Startlinie rollen, wenn die Spitze schon die erste Verpflegungsstation erreicht


----------



## skyder (2. Februar 2007)

einen Tod müssen wir sterben; aber keine Sorge - zu diesem Problem - wird uns sicher noch was einfallen...


----------



## pug304 (2. Februar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> einen Tod müssen wir sterben; aber keine Sorge - zu diesem Problem - wird uns sicher noch was einfallen...




ist doch ganzeinfach: Skyder, beam me/us up


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. Februar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Super!!
> 
> Na, das gibt ja dann mal ein Riesenspekakel mit sicher 3000-4000 Teilnehmern  . Wenn das mal keine Platzprobleme im eh schon verwinkelten Albstadt gibt
> Witzig, wer dann von ganz hinten startet, wird bei der Zahl sicher erst über die Startlinie rollen, wenn die Spitze schon die erste Verpflegungsstation erreicht



es sollten halt alle weg sein wenn der Moritz Milatz nach knapp 3 Stunden ins Ziel rollt


----------



## EdiBoleti (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mich gestern für den Albstadtmarathon angemeldet. Habe aber keine Bestätigungs E-Mail oder änliches bekommen. Ist das Richtig? Muß mann nur das Geld Überweisen unter angabe vom Namen? Und wann wird die erste Meldeliste veröffentlicht?

Gruß

Edi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Februar 2007)

EdiBoleti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern für den Albstadtmarathon angemeldet. Habe aber keine Bestätigungs E-Mail oder änliches bekommen. Ist das Richtig? Muß mann nur das Geld Überweisen unter angabe vom Namen? Und wann wird die erste Meldeliste veröffentlicht?
> 
> ...


Ist richtig, Du überweist das Geld und die Meldeliste auf der HP wird immer wieder aktualisiert, auch wenn der Dienst z.Zt. nicht zur Verfügung steht, hat es bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. März 2007)

Hab den Tread nochmal hochgeholt, nur damit nachher keiner sagt er hätte es nicht gewußt.  

Im moment stehen 2494 Starter in den Meldelisten, ich dachte eigentlich das die 3000 geknackt werden  Ihr habt noch 14 Tage Zeit zum anmelden und bezahlen.


----------



## Dot (16. März 2007)




----------



## Deleted 33425 (2. April 2007)

wie viel Teilnehmer sind's denn jetzt geworden? Ist die 3000er-Marke geknackt worden???


----------



## pug304 (2. April 2007)

habe gestern abend überschlagen: ca. 2650 laut Teilnehmerliste Stand 25.3.  (39 Seiten á 68 Teilnehmer)


----------



## heidi_rockt (6. April 2007)

Weiß jemand, wann die finale Starterliste verfügbar sein wird?
Würde gerne wissen, ob ich jetzt dabei bin oder nicht...

Auf der homepage funktioniert leider der Link der meldeliste nicht (mehr).


----------



## skyder (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

also es werden ca. 2800 sein. Noch sind nicht alle in der Liste; wird auch noch etwas dauern bis die endgültige Liste online ist.

Gruß und Frohe Ostern.

skyder


----------



## pug304 (6. April 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Gruß und Frohe Ostern.



dito! In grosser Vorfreude auf A-Stadt!


----------



## uphillking (6. April 2007)

Servus, 

ich hoffe mal die Ausrichter des Marathons werden Herr der Massen !

Als ich 2004 an dem ABM teilnahm (1600Teilnehmer), waren bei einer der Verpflegestationen schon ab zirka der Mitte des Fahrerfeldes das Wasser/Getränk alle...und bei der Zieldurchfahrt musst man gar kurz "Schlangestehen" ! 

Aber Schwaben sind ja 1.)Organisationstalente und 2.)fleißige Schaffer und ausserdem ist ja noch Zeit sich auf das wesentlich größere Starterfald vorzubereiten.


----------



## heidi_rockt (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

anscheinend ist jetzt die neue Meldeliste auf der Seite, Stand 03.04. wird angegeben.

Leider funktioniert der Link nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haigscht (11. April 2007)

Jetzt geht er ...


----------

